# Reparacion de tarjeta de control de aire acondicionado



## Yashiro (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola estoy interesado en aprender a reparar las tarjetas de control de mini split, si me pudieran ayudar con diagramas o algunos consejos para aprender a repararlas, puedo decir que tengo conocimientos de electronicas, si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria mucho


----------

